

Show HN: TOS and Privacy Policy management - TOS.io - tallgreentree
http://tos.io

======
shealutton2
Great idea. Paying a lawyer for these services gets really expensive. Thanks!

------
fakhrazeyev
Love.It! You guys are geniuses of simplicity!

~~~
fakhrazeyev
take the _tos_ part of the w3 to the next /semantic/ level. rock on.

